# LOTR T-Shirt



## BranMuffin (Nov 5, 2003)

Here is a t-shirt I found while looking through thinkgeek.com
Enjoy, I was thinking about getting one.

Can you out run a halfling?
Halfling/Dragon T-Shirt


----------



## Talierin (Nov 5, 2003)

I have that shirt  You'll see it soon in a month and a half


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 6, 2003)

HAH!

(the only appropriate response to that shirt)


----------

